# enviarle



## Codinome

Boa tarde!Gostaria de saber de o termo "enviarle" fica bem na frase (em espanhol)

Dr., me gustaria _enviarle_ los primeros dossieres. Para esto necesito su dirección.

Muito obrigada!!!


----------



## brasileirinho

A meu ver , fica. Espero a opinião dos nativos.


----------



## curlyboy20

Fica perfeito, mas o que é "dossieres"?


----------



## willy2008

Está correcto.


----------



## Outsider

_Dossier_. También se dice "expediente".


----------



## willy2008

curlyboy20 said:


> Fica perfeito, mas o que é "dossieres"?


 Informes, expedientes


----------



## curlyboy20

Nunca antes tinha escutado essa palavra. Parece que tem origem francês.


----------



## amistad2008

Codinome said:


> Boa tarde!Gostaria de saber de o termo "enviarle" fica bem na frase (em espanhol)
> 
> Dr., me gustaría _enviarle_ los primeros dossieres. Para esto necesito su dirección.
> 
> Muito obrigada!!!


 
Faltou um _acentinho_.


----------



## curlyboy20

Valeu, amizade2008!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Devia ter pensado em português quando li a oração.


----------



## Naticruz

amistad2008 said:


> Faltou um _acentinho_.


¿Não será «señas» em vez de «dirección? 
Saludos


----------



## curlyboy20

Não. "Dirección" em espanhol significa "morada", "endereço".


----------



## Mangato

Naticruz said:


> ¿Não será «señas» em vez de «dirección?
> Saludos


 

Dirección (postal)  equivale a señas = endereço


----------



## Codinome

Bom dia!!

Obrigada a todos!!!!


----------

